# Rebuilding



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I found my "new house" yesterday. It looks a lot like a stripped down version of our last one. In some ways it's a little better than our last house, in other ways it's a little worse. I guess that's just life.

The cops came to my "old house" again last night. That's twice in the last three weeks. My neighbors must love us. My two older sons spotted my STBX's "grandpa friend" crawling around the backyard after midnight. They were unsure who it was at first; so they gave chase.

Dummy ran out of our backyard and up the street to his house. Anyway, "genius" calls about five minutes later because he's "concerned". I'd be concerned to if I'd just been busted "perving" around in someone's backyard. Anyway, he decides it's a good idea to come over bare footed after midnight to install a new lock on the front door.

When he gets there my son asked him why he changed out of his nice white reflective shoes. No answer. My STBX had a girl friend staying with her Saturday night, so of course she was completely "weirded out" by this whole affair. Who lives like this?

What's really gross, is that the way my kids tell it, their mom really wasn't aware this "guy" was in her backyard outside of her window at all. Even the cop that came out to interview everyone this morning said that Joe is creepy. This guy is creepy. I don't like what my gut tells me, and I read people well.

It's about two weeks to my custody hearing, so I don't even dare talk to "Joe" about this. It's absolutely the wrong time in this process for an incident to occur. I'll bide my time, and I've told my older boys to be extra vigilant. 

My soon to be 18 year old promised me he'd "dispatch" him the next time he caught him creeping around the backyard. I had to wave him off, and remind him in the eyes of the laws he's an adult now, and needs to behave accordingly. 

I used to love my life...it was so simple...everything made sense. What happened? Oh well, in less than two weeks my children will at least be safe. I can live with that.

LIL


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Luck, 
New house, new beginning.......look at it as an opportunity to move forward and onto something better for you and your children......
You will again love your life......


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

She had the audacity to complaim that I'd cancelled her gym membership this morning when I stopped by to pick up my son. I simply explained to her that it was a family membership, and that sadly she is no longer part of my family. Boy oh boy was she p!ssed. I honestly don't understand her entitlement mentality. Choices and consequences.

LIL


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

you don't need to feel responsible for her any longer and you can tell her that so she knows that she is on her own now.....
this was her decision, not yours......she will have to deal with her choices.......
stand your ground......


----------

